# Forum Login Problem



## dpblackpool (Jul 10, 2011)

Not sure if this is the right place so any mods feel free to move it.

I cant log in using firefox on my macbook, it says Ive been logged in then sends me to the forum as a guest.

Also when using safari it randomly logs me off.

Any thoughts??


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

have a read here viewtopic.php?f=30&t=214609

and here viewtopic.php?f=30&t=242367


----------



## newt (May 12, 2002)

Both my PC and iPad showed the server down all afternoon.


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

Same


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Yes, there was a router problem which is now fixed - caused a number of forums to go down including this one.


----------

